# Furry 3D models?



## Kittsy (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm looking for any good downloadable 3D models anyone knows of, preferably usable in Blender or other free software, for purpose of study, as I plan soon to get (more) into modelling. My searches online for Blender models have yet to yield much, atleast among free assets.


----------



## sugar.husky (Jul 11, 2009)

hmmm, go to google and open the advanced search! it helps alot, just type in what you need and search it, exep put the word free, or cheap hope it helps!


----------

